# New Guy Seeking Advice on Lemond Zurich



## mkerker (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom you may share.

I am looking for a new roadbike. Over the past 10 years I have riden only mountain and hybrids (neither a great choice for long road rides!). I find that I am spending most of the time on the raod these days and feel it is time to go with a more road worthy bike.

I was in my lbs today and they have a 2003 Lamond Zurich that looks very interesting (both in components and price). I'm 53 years old and am looking for sporty comfort rather than racing. With all the newest frame materials, steel is difficult to find but I have fond memories of the steel 10 speeds of my youth.

I know the only way to tell for sure is to test ride, but I thought you experienced and knowledgeable folks might have an opinion on this bike, Lemonds, and possible steel frames.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## RippyD (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm neither experienced nor knowledgeable, but I'll reply anyway.

I'm about 10 years younger than you, but in a similar situation. I'd recommend firstly determining what you want to spend and ride some bikes in that price range. Then determine what you could spend, and then ride some more bikes. 

I started a couple of threads on similar topics recently that you may want to review. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=705749

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=720300

You may also want to move this out of the Trek forum, unless you're only considering Trek products.

I would strongly recommend trying several different brands of bikes - some fit different people differently. Many people love Treks, but they generally didn't fit me very well - not sure why. Also, take a fairly long test ride if possible. I rode most of the bikes I tried on the same 8 mile ride, and it included some decent climbs. I rode a lot of carbon frames, a few aluminum, a couple of LeMond carbon/steel spline frames, and a couple of steel bikes. I rode bikes in $1-3K range (US dollars). 

I have not ridden the Zurich, but the 07 (and the 06) looks like a great bike. At the end of the day, you need to look past what's popular and pick what feels/rides best to you. I ended up choosing a steel bike, which is not what I expected. Probably good for my bank account that I didn't try the Zurich.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I have an 04 Zurich and love it. If you like the feel of the spine bike (which I do--I think it gives a terrific ride), you should jump on an 06 if you can find it. As of 07, the steel/carbon mix is no more.

I went from a Trek 1200 to the Zurich. Huge step up. If you can afford it and like it, you'll find it a comfortable and responsive bike.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I own a 2002 Zurich, which paint job aside, is very similar to the 2003 model. I'm 57 years old, and find the bike is very comfortable. It's not as light as some of the newer stuff out there, but at my age, I'm more concerned about comfort than speed. But it's no slug, it moves when you put pressure to the pedals.
Is the bike at the shop new or used? Either way, you should be able to pick it up at a pretty good price.
I found the Zurich so comfortable that I ended up buying another LeMond last year.


----------



## mkerker (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I spend the past two days riding different bikes, the Zurich, Treks (Al, mixed, and all carbon), a couple of Specialized, and a couple of steel Gunnars.

Unfortunately after three hours of trying, we could never get the Zurich to fit correctly. Fortunately, however, I tested a 2005 Chambery (actually rode it four times over two days) with Al frame, carbon stays and fork, and all Ultegra components,and loved the fit, feel, and ride. Just could not help myself and bought the Chambery!

Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

RippyD said:


> You may also want to move this out of the Trek forum, unless you're only considering Trek products.


He is mainly talking about LeMonds.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

good choice to buy what felt the best rather than what you planned on getting or thought you wanted. happy miles to you! review or update us after you get a 1000 miles or so. it is one of the spine bikes right?


----------

